# مع ملتقي المهندسين اعرب تعلم السولد وورك 2007 صوت وصوره خطوة بخطوه



## م/محمد لطفي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*مع ملتقي المهندسين العرب تعلم السولد وورك 2007 صوت وصوره خطوة بخطوه*

بٍٍسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من فتره قمت بتحميل اسطوانه تعليم السولد وورك 2007 من احد مواقع التورنت وكنت انوي ان ارفع التورنت لكم لولا ان الseeder اصبحوا صفر لذا سوف اقوم بتحميل درس درس علي احد المواقع السريعة جدا في التحميل وهذا ما اريد ان اخبركم به وهو الميديا فاير أو Mediafire.com

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( الموقع يدعم استمرار التحميل )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

واول درس النهارده كيف تعمل فورمات للسولد وورك اي من الtoolbars والوحدات وخلافه

الحجم 9.95 ميجا 
:67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2jfhzukpnck


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 أغسطس 2007)

أو يمكنك استخدام هذه الوصله المباشره وشكرا
http://download39.mediafire.com/mx0t3dj0ztig/2jfhzukpnck/01-Format-JP2.avi


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (18 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر يابشمهندس محمد علي مجهودك ... بس انا اعتقد ان في موضوع مثبت للمهندس ماهر عن تعليم السوليد وورك ... فهل ياتري في اختلاف بين الاتنين ؟؟؟ ولا ايه؟


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخي علي مرورك الكريم اتريد ان تحرمني من التنافس مع شخص احببته في الله بدون ان اراه 
بالنسبه لموضوعي كما قلت سابقا سيتناول اكثر من مئه حلقه لتعليم السولد 
ولن نترك به اي tool الا ونفتتها تفتيتا وبارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (18 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جاسر (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ..

جــزاك الله خير ... بالتوفيق إن شاءالله


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم....حاشا لله يابشمهندس ان احرمك من التنافس مع احد ...ده حتي التنافس ده هيكون في مصلحتنا احنا..لان ساعتها هيكون عندنا كذا مصدر للمعلومات...:77: ...مش مصدر واحد ..ده البرنامج ده بالذات كان فيه اكتر من متنافس من حوالي شهر.. المهم ربنا يبارك فيك علي مجهودك معانا .. انا نزلت الفيديو..بس للاسف كل ما اشغله يشتغل صوت بس مفيش صوره.. مع اني جربته بأكتر من برنامج.. مش عارف ليه... ممكن تقولي لو عندك حل.. والسلام ختام.


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 أغسطس 2007)

المفروض يكون عندك اخر أصدارمن الكودك ودي نفس المسكله الي واجهتني في الاول
وانا ها احاول ارفع وصله للكودك


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (18 أغسطس 2007)

متشكر جداا علي الرد يابشمهندس.. هو اسم الكودك ايه طيب وانا احاول اجيبه..


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (18 أغسطس 2007)

ايه ده ... انا كبرت الحمد لله ... وبقيت عضو فعال..زي ماكون اترقيت وبقيت لواء.هههههههه


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك أخي علي الفاعليه عقبال الاشراف
ممكن علي الاقل الكودك klcodec325


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.9down.com/down.php?site=3&file=Freeware/klmcodec335_9down.com.exe


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.9down.com/down.php?site=3&file=Freeware/klmcodec335_9down.com.exe

ها تقريبا الكودك المطلوب klcodec335


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك وصل اللينك التاني وربنا يسهل 
http://download97.mediafire.com/bmkdl0nmf2dg/e5zsc2nzlox/02-Extrude-JP2.avi


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .. الف شكر يابشمهندس لطفي.. الكودك شغال تمام الحمد لله ... بس الكودك ده غريب اوي ..عشان استبه كان لازم اشيل كل الكوديكس التانيه من الجهاز..مش عارف هو مش قابل شريك معاه ليه .. المهم الملف شغال دلوقتي وتمام الحمد لله...بس الملف التاني فيه حاجه مش مضبوطه .. بينزل بس مساحته 1كيلو بايت بس .. تقريبا باظ.. فياريت بعد اذنك ترفعه تاني:77: ..


----------



## heart_beat292 (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الله بدير (19 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)

أخي رابط الدرس التاني مره أخري
http://download97.mediafire.com/bnuwyi4dyl2g/e5zsc2nzlox/02-Extrude-JP2.avi


او 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e5zsc2nzlox


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)

رابط الدرس الثالث وصل

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?46nxgydzmcm

وربنا معاكم
:15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)

ايه يا جماعه انا شايف ان عدد المحملين للمثلث ملفات وصل حوالي 70 واحد :12: :12: :12: 
طب ليه مفيش ردود حتي الان الا من عدد بسيط :69: :69: :69: :69: :69: :69: 
ده مبشر اننا نناقش المشرفين في وضع قيود علي الاشتراك في المنتدي :3: :3: :3: :3: :3: وحظر دخول مواضيع معينه ((((79: :79: :79: :79: :79: :79: )))))))9
ياتري تضع ولو حتي شكر مش ليه بل لربي اللي وفقني وقواني ان ارفع لك الملفات دي


----------



## heart_beat292 (20 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## Syrian VIP (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخ محمد لطفي شكرا لك على ما تقوم به ... مع العلم ان السولد ووركس يحتاج ديفيديات لتشرح كل شيئ فيه , ولكن هذا ما حصلت عليه وقدمته لنا , فجزيت خيرا على ذلك
واتمنى ان تبقلى قابلية التنزيل للناس حره بدون قيود او شروط .. فغايتنا هنا , نحن وانت والإداره نشر الخير وليس كثرة الردود

اخي الكريم ساتكلم بوجه عام ولي ملاحظه فيها طرفان .. من طرفك انت وما على الناس من واجب:
اللذي لك : بارك الله جهودك لنقل الفائده لجميع الناس , وكما استفد انت تريد الجميع ان يستفيد ... واعلم اخي كما في الحديث بمعناه (فلا اذكره حرفيا) ان ابتغيت فيما فعلت وجه الله  (وهو الظاهر لي وللجميع), فلا يجب عليك ان تحزن ان لم يشكرك احد على ما فعلت ,فان زعلت على عدم شكر الناس لك فاعلم ان العمل ليس خالص لوجه الله الكريم.

اما ما على الناس : ان الناس عليها ان تشكر من اسدى لها خدمة ( على خلاف من كان) وقد تعلمنا من رسولنا الكريم ان من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله .. فشكر الناس من شكر الله عزوجل

اذن انت عليك ان تقدم الخير ولا تنتظر الشكر
واقول بصراحه وابدا من نفسي الضعيف فازعل كثير من الأحيان لعدم شكر الناس لخدمات اقوم بها انوي فيها وجه الله ولكن يكون خالطني فيها قليل احيانا رياء واحيانا من انيقال اني فعلت كذا وكذا وسبحان الله نحن بشر ولسنا صحابه ولكنا نحاول ونحاول ان نصل لما وصلوا اليه ...

اعذرني على ما تكلمت فيه وعلى الإطاله وعلى خروجي عن الموضوع وان كنت لا اعد خروجا عن النص , فما اردت الإ الخير لك ولي وللجميع


سلام
في اي بي


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي علي ردك الرائع ولكنك قد قمت بتحويل كلامي الله اعلم بطريقه ما وقمت بتحليله ومن ثم اظهار وللا سف عيوبه انا لم اقصد ا ن يقوم الاعضاء الكرام بالشكر ولكنني قصدت ان 
يحاول كل شخص ان لايعتمد علي فئه محدده من الاعضاء ولكن عليه ان يبتكر ويفكر ويبحث 
فكما تري في الصوره باعلي






فانا لم اقصد الا موضوع جديد 

وشكرا علي التذكره ((((((((( محمد لطفي)))))))))))


----------



## im alive (20 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس محمد على العمل الرائع هذا وانا بصراحة بقالى فترة كنت بدور على تعليم للسوليد ورك لحد ما واحد صحبى الله يكرمة قالى المنتدى دة هينزل فية كل يوم درس وتصدق باللة بقيت ادخل فى اليوم اكثر من مرة علشان ابقا من اول محملين الدروس جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## سامح النحاس (20 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)

بعد اذن المهندس كاظم عسكر قمت يتجميع الكتاب الخاص به مكون من عشر ملفات شرح كورس كامل بالعربي فجزاه الله خيرا ( حمل وانت مغمض )) وشكر خاص للعضو im alive


الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ebvzcmzxx1e


سينزل لديك ملف باسم(( سولد عربي .avi)))) وتقو تغير الامتداد الي سولد عربي .rar


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس الرابع قااااااااااااااااااااااااادم 







http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?blhijz9mqmk


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 أغسطس 2007)

اعتر اخواني عن رابط الدرس الرابط فهذا لم يكن الرابع بل ال12 
بالتالي لكم مني شديد الاسف وها هو رابط الدرس الرابع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TDP2DQCY


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .. تم تحميل الملف التاني وجاري تحميل الملف التالت..... تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس محمد.


----------



## almohandis1985 (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس


----------



## mu86 (21 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## im alive (21 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن ترفع رابط الدراس الرابع على موقع غير ميجا ابلود علشان الموقع دة مبيحملش معايا فى مصر


----------



## تايكندو مان (22 أغسطس 2007)

يا باش مهندس محمد اشكرك من اعماق قلبي
وانا حملت درسين
بس المشكلة ولا واحد فتح
ونزلت الكوديك اللانت رفعتهولنا جزاك الله خير
بس برده منفعش
ياريت تقولي ايه الكوديك ده وازاي اشغله
عفوا هوا شغال بس بالصوت
بس
مش فيديو


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ im alive
اعتذر عن الغاء اتفاقي واتجاهي للتحميل علي الميجا وذلك لا الميجا يدعم استكمال رفع الملفات 
وباالنسبه للتحميل من الميجا الموضوع سهل جدا 

1- عليك بتحميل هذه الاداه
http://www.megaupload.com/toolbar2.0/toolbar.exe

وتقوم بتنصيبها
2- تقوم بعمل حساب فري علي الميجا لكي يسمح بزمن قدره 25 ث قبل بدء التحميل ( ان لم تكن عضو ستنتظر 45 ث )
من هنا يمكنك عمل الحساب
http://www.megaupload.com/signup/

بالتالي ممكن تحمل بسلاسه جدا من الميجا 

والافضل كمان انك ممكن تنزل البرنامج ده
http://static.megaupload.com/megamanager.exe

وده بيديك ثلاث فرص للتحميل المجاني كل يوم (((يابلاش )))
عليك ان تنصب البرنامج ومن ثم تقوم بفتحه للتسجيل به بالحساب الي انشاته من قبل ((فري))
وتضع رابط التحميل وتدعيلي
و


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2007)

ضايع فى هندسه قال:


> السلام عليكم .. الف شكر يابشمهندس لطفي.. الكودك شغال تمام الحمد لله ... بس الكودك ده غريب اوي ..عشان استبه كان لازم اشيل كل الكوديكس التانيه من الجهاز..مش عارف هو مش قابل شريك معاه ليه .. المهم الملف شغال دلوقتي وتمام الحمد لله...:77: ..



أعتقد أخي ان الزميل قد قام بتنزيل الكودك وقد عمل معه 

ان لم تعمل ارجو ان تكتب مره اخري لكي اقوم برفع الكودك اللي اعمل انا بها وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2007)

اليوم انا باضع لينك الدرس الخامس واعذرني يا اخي im alive

اللينك ايضا علي الميجا 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y4T3OAR0


----------



## proeng86 (22 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (22 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ويعطيكم العافية شباب


----------



## ENGMENG (22 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر ولكن ليش حولت من موقع الميديا فاير الى الميجا ابلود 
لان موقع ميجا ابلود محجووووب في السعودية........
مع العلم ان الميديا فاير يدعم استمرارية التحميل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2007)

للا سف اخي لم احول سوف اقوم برفع بعض الدروس علي الميديا ولكن هذه الايام مجبر انا علي الرفع علي موقع يدعم استمرار الرفع حيث انني مشغول ببعض الاعمال بالتلي لا اترك الجهاز مفتوح لفتره طويله وشكرا


----------



## proeng86 (22 أغسطس 2007)

اقدم لك يا بشمهندس محمد تحياتى وتقديرى اليك على ما تقوم به فى هذا المنتدى 
واتمنى لك مزيدا من النجاح و التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2007)

وجاء ميعاد درس اليوم الدرس السادس من هنا 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8DWBVRBA


----------



## im alive (22 أغسطس 2007)

ارجوك يابشمهندس بلاش الميجا ابلود فشلت كل المحاولات القولت عليها وغيرها كمان من عندى


----------



## المخترع الصغير (23 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

عوده مره اخري ورابط الدرس السابع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=13NF1OWL


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

وعوده مره اخري ورابط الدرس الثامن علي الميديا لمحبية

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fmdmj2z4kjm


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (23 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس محمد... براحه شويه يابشمهندس انا مش ملاحق عليك


----------



## تايكندو مان (23 أغسطس 2007)

يا اخ محمد لطفي
مش بترد عليا ليه انا نفسي والله اكون ماهر في البرنامج ده
قولي البرنامج شغال صوت بس مش صورة
ونزلت الكوديك اللانت اديتهولنا وبرده مفيش فايده
اعمل ايه جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

والان الدرس التاسع
http://www.4shared.com/file/22690280/94544b2b/09-Advanced_Extrude_Loft-JP2.html

علي الفور شير ياريت مش يكون فيه مشاكل


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

وكمان الدرس العاشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/22691612/142d5ef7/10-Filet_Constant_Radius-JP2.html


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس الحادي عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3nf1ytfycxm


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس التاني عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?blhijz9mqmk


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس الثالث عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?12jzysjzzxx


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس الرابع عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bmnqnmcdqfr


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس الخامس عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8c1n11dnl5n


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس السادس عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0fdizfbbbin


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

ايه يا جماعه انا مش ملاحظ نشاط ليه في الموضوع
لا رجل داخله ولا رجل طالعه ايه يا جماعه الموضوع مش مهم للدرجه دي
اوك


----------



## im alive (24 أغسطس 2007)

اية الحلوة دى ايوة كدة انا معاك على طول الخط


----------



## aamermahmoud (24 أغسطس 2007)

ماذا اقولى لمهندس سوى الف الف الف الف....................شكر


----------



## proeng86 (24 أغسطس 2007)

لا تكفى كل كلمات الشكر لك يابشمهندس محمد 
الف مليون......................................................... شكر


----------



## proeng86 (24 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير يا بشمهندس محمد على مجهوداتك الاكثر من رائعه 
بس انا عندى مشكله فى تحميل الملف الخامس و السابع ياريت ممكن ترفعهم على موقع تانى غير الميجا


----------



## المخترع الصغير (24 أغسطس 2007)

> المفروض يكون عندك اخر أصدارمن الكودك ودي نفس المشكله الي واجهتني في الاول
> وانا ها احاول ارفع وصله للكودك



الباش مهندس محمد شكرا لك على المجهود الاكثر من رائع حملنا جميع الوصلات لكن احنا بانتظار مشغل الكودك الذي تستخدمه حضرتك في تشغيل هذه الافلام.


----------



## proeng86 (24 أغسطس 2007)

qppd3 قال:


> الباش مهندس محمد شكرا لك على المجهود الاكثر من رائع حملنا جميع الوصلات لكن احنا بانتظار مشغل الكودك الذي تستخدمه حضرتك في تشغيل هذه الافلام.


 
المشكلة عندىمش فى تشغيل الملفات 
الملفات اللى عندى شغاله كويس المشكلة فى تحميل الملف 5و7 بس مع العلم انى مشترك على الميجاابلود وجميع الملفات اللى نزلتها من عليه كانت بتنزل وبسرعه كويسه جدا
مش عارف ب الضبط المشكله فى ايه ارجو المساعده ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ proeng 86 وكذلك qppd3

نظرا لكون المشاكل فرديه يمكن التحدث علي الخاص 
mohamed_lotfy69علي ياهوووو


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس السابع عشر علي الفورشير
http://www.4shared.com/file/22741409/aaac7544/17-Chamfer_Vertex-JP2.html

المساحه 6.16 ميجا


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (24 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون شكر خاااااص جدااااااا جداااااااا للمهندس محمد لطفي... بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه ... انا لما مبفتحش المنتدي يوم واحد بس برجع الاقيك منزل 10 افلام مره واحده... ماشاء الله عليك انا مش بحسد والله... انا بعد كده هفضل فاتح الكمبيوتر والمنتدي علطول:68: :77:


----------



## المخترع الصغير (24 أغسطس 2007)

> المشكلة عندىمش فى تشغيل الملفات
> الملفات اللى عندى شغاله كويس المشكلة فى تحميل الملف 5و7 بس مع العلم انى مشترك على الميجاابلود وجميع الملفات اللى نزلتها من عليه كانت بتنزل وبسرعه كويسه جدا
> مش عارف ب الضبط المشكله فى ايه ارجو المساعده ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


بالنسبه للملفات اللتي على الميغااابلود لسه والله ما حملتها لان هذا الموقع محجوب في البلد الذي اقيم فيه شكرا لك اخي ارجو التواصل

بالنسبه للاخ م/ محمد لطفي ارجو الاطلاع على الخاص


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس الثامن عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/22763779/3762c631/18-Rib-JP2.html?dirPwdVerified=b0105bfc


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس التاسع عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/22741854/a07004d8/19-Shell-JP2.html?dirPwdVerified=b0105bfc


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس 20

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fztsbnugzrh


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس 21
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7igybddy99n


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس 22
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2rw22g0tz7y


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس 23
http://www.4shared.com/file/22811073/3b879fe4/23-Hole_Wizard-JP2.html?dirPwdVerified=b0105bfc


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس 24
http://www.4shared.com/file/22811861/c2819e31/24-Linear_Pattern-JP2.html?dirPwdVerified=b0105bfc


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لاعضاء المنتدي الغاليين علي التجاهل 
عموما اخر درس ها ارفعه هو الدرس 25
بالتالي اكون رفعت 25 في 5 ايام واديت ماعلي من واجب
وهذا هو ربع الكورس فقط اي مازال هناك 75 درس
انا ها انتظر حتي اري مدي اهميته لدي الاعضاء وشكرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس 25
http://www.4shared.com/file/22812533/4b9537e5/25-Draft_DraftXpert-JP2.html?dirPwdVerified=b0105bfc


----------



## al-sharkawi (25 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس على الدروس المفيده جدا اخوك فى الله محمد عثمان


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد


----------



## im alive (25 أغسطس 2007)

انت دة كلة لسة ماشوفتش اهميتة ياعم دة انا بنام واصحى على موضوعك خايف ليفوتنى درس واحب اكون اول المحملين للدروس يالة كمل لسة بادرى عاوزين نلحق نخلص قبل رمضان


----------



## proeng86 (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا
بصراحه ده احسن قرص شرح صوت و صورة حتى الان


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (26 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mrn_82 (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على المجهود يا اخى


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (26 أغسطس 2007)

mrn_82 قال:


> مشكور على المجهود يا اخى




جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مورتي (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (27 أغسطس 2007)

مورتي قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور




شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (27 أغسطس 2007)

لا اكتمال الشروح يرجي الدخول لهذا الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64405


----------



## mmk321 (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا بس اللينك التاني مش شغال
:81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (28 أغسطس 2007)

mmk321 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بس اللينك التاني مش شغال
> :81: :81: :81: :81:





اعتقد اخي انني قم بتعديل اللينك من هنا
يمكنك التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e5zsc2nzlox


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوور أخوي م.لطفي ربي يجعلها إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (28 أغسطس 2007)

مهندسة مستجدة قال:


> مشكوور أخوي م.لطفي ربي يجعلها إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك





شكرا اختاه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (28 أغسطس 2007)

مهندس لطفي ممكن تعطيني الموقع إللي أقدر أنزل منه البرنامج ل 2007
مع شرح مبسط عن كيفية التنزيل 

رح أكون شاكرة لك 
تحياتي


----------



## almohandis1985 (28 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف ألف شكر يا باشمهندس و يا رب إلى الأمام دائما ,
أنا متعلم الأوتوكاد و بحاول أتعلم برنامج السوليد وورك بس للأسف هو لسه مش عندي يا ريت لو تعرف وصلة مباشرة ليه أكون شاكر ليك جداً .


----------



## almohandis1985 (28 أغسطس 2007)

فعلا يا باشمهندس محمد أنا نزلت المف الأول و اشتغل معاية تمام بس الملف التاني الظاهر فيه مشكلة ياريت تعيد تحميله تاني يا باشمهندس 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووراً


----------



## merohussein (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس أنا كنت ببحث عن أي حاجة فى الموضوع دة
جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## merohussein (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ياخى الكريم
ولو سمحت كيف أحمل الدروس الاولى


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يابشمهندس محمد ... ربنا يكرمك يارب


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

zizo_abdelwahed قال:


> شكرا يابشمهندس محمد ... ربنا يكرمك يارب



جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## حسن هادي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع وكاتب مبدع تحياتنا للاخ المهندس محمد لطفي :6:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

حسن هادي قال:


> موضوع رائع وكاتب مبدع تحياتنا للاخ المهندس محمد لطفي :6:



جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك والابداع ده من سماتك انت وشكرا


----------



## eng.mido (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكرا
ياريت ترفع الدروس الي عليالميجا ابولود علي ميديا فير لانها مش شغاله


----------



## فتوح (24 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك

جاري تحميل الدروس الثلاثة الأول مع كتاب السولد ورك العربي


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (25 سبتمبر 2007)

يمعود لا تتأسف إنتة بشغلك هذا بديع جداً جداً ولله ورفعت راس العرب الله يخليك ويحميك ويعطيك على قدر نيتك الصافية


----------



## عوفي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي لطفي على الهدايا وربنا يجعلها في موازين حسناتك 
:77:


----------



## super-zoka (6 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يكتب لك حسنة بكل mechanism اعمله بالبرنامج د


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس مجمد لطفي وجزاك الله الخير الوفير وجعل مثوكم الجنة


----------



## المهندس ميجا (7 أكتوبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## magdi6000 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف شكر يابشمهندس محمد علي مجهودك


----------



## المهندس ميجا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن لو سمحت اعادة وضع الرابط بتاع الدرس 20 لانه مش عايز يفتح معايا خالص
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## amir eleslam (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى 

وبارك الله فيك 

وزادك بسطة فى العلم والرزق 

وزوجك بالحور العين فى الفردوس الأعلى 

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يزوجك من الحور العين 


بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه على المجموعة الرائعة دى من الدروس التعليمية 

بس ياريت ترفعلنا الدرس رقم 20 تانى لأنه واضح ان اللينك مش شغال 

وياريت لو فيها غلاسة ترفعلنا الملفات اللى على الميجا ابلود على الفيرميديا 

لأن انت عارف مشاكل الميجا ابلود

وجزاك الله كل خير​​


----------



## khatar (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكرك على جهدك


----------



## moh69 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا برده اسمي محمد لطفي ...
ياريت تكون فيه اسطوانه لتعليم solid works مش مهم عربي او انجليزي ....
وربنا يوفقكم .....
وجزاكم الله خيراً علي المجهود الرائع ...


----------



## moh69 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً ....


----------



## moh69 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت تكون فيه اسطوانه لتعليم solid works مثل اسطوانة تعليم الانفنتور مش مهم عربي او انجليزي ....
وربنا يوفقكم .....
وجزاكم الله خيراً علي المجهود الرائع ...


----------



## عاشقة العيون (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_يعطيك العافية_


----------



## mohamed 37508 (20 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك يااخى ويعطيك كمان علم


----------



## tourneur (19 نوفمبر 2009)

:77::12::10:
th's


----------



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى زيدان (24 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس اخوك شكرى ولو محتاج اى حاجة فى البور شيب [email protected]


----------

